# RTB01 - Adventures of a Rogue Trader Era Modeller



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

*2015 - Let's Party (or at least model) like it's 1989!*

Hi folks, so the new year has been here for a while and now its time to start with some hobby fun. Since December and life changing for the better I have been on a bit of a retro funk and have indulged in many culinary delights, music marvels and video failures from my youth. Until recently however one thing has always eluded me due to time and costs, that slippery weasel is the joy of the hobby days of my youth!
So trawling through facebook I discovered I wasn't the only one pining for the modelling days of yore. In my travels of the book of face I came across the Oldhammer Community (https://www.facebook.com/groups/400319303383363/?fref=nf) who are a group who share my interest in older models from both 40k and WHFB. So on joining the group and spending some time mooching around I rediscovered this art work and fell in love all over again.








I origionally had a few RT marines in my younger days but these were second hand even then as we had no really hobby shops in my old home town so these came to me by way of a car boot sale and had already been painted a good few times. Even with that I had fun painting them and dreamt of the days of owning my own army and having a proper hobby.
Eventually by the time I really got the pocket money and understanding to get in to things like warhammer the new 2nd/3rd edition marines (cant remember which) were coming out and things were moving on, in other words White Dwarf was out and Mail order ruled, that and occasionally I got to a bigger town where there was a GW. To this day I still dont know where my origional RTs we but I have always missed them and have always dreamt of replacing them.
So after joining the Oldhammer page it didn't take much looking before I found their trading page and now I'm a little older and more able to get these rarer things (ie I have a wage) I decided to take the plunge and start seeing what a new old gamer could find, eventually as a result ended up being the proud owner of this little lot:








I still have a few other bits to come in the post and once they arrive I will be sharing them with you, I have a few plans for the force including some modelling/painting options for a few characters but the one thing that is alluding me is what chapter to paint these guys as!
Any suggestions or thoughts on the chapter that will get some ancients join there ranks would be great so once organised I can start assembling the RT force of my young dreams
There are more images and more background on these models on my blog here so please feel free to pop over and have a look:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/2015-lets-party-or-at-least-model-like.html


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That's some old school stuff, I wish my shades were rosily tinted enough to appreciate what I never experienced... but I got into the hobby firmly into the 2000s.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

My god - I feel like such a newbie now. I joined the hobby 2 years ago, in 6th edition.

I am looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah this makes me feel like I just got into the hobby too... and that was 1999 when the battlebox was still DE and SM. Would love to see some paint on these guys... well maybe not, I dunno, lol.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

the latest elements for the RT force have arrived and very happy with todays Lore Keepers smile emoticon
more pics on the blog here:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/keepers-of-lore-more-rogue-trader.html


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

man, those things are almost old as me! waiting to see some paintwork on the board!


----------



## Hellequin (Feb 4, 2015)

I remember the page from the old Rogue trader 'rulebook' ........


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

still drawn to crimson fists, don't know why, maybe as I have a ton of power fists in there lol. more models are arriving daily but still looking to expand, I fancy an assault squad or terminator squad but having difficulty identifying age appropriate models


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Definitely Crimson Fists! There is no other way to go. 

And here's why:









I bought several beakie boxes back in the proverbial "day." And I still have a unit around somewhere. =)

I'm looking forward to seeing this marines, dread, and librarian terminator all done up!


----------



## Hellequin (Feb 4, 2015)

Kreuger said:


> Definitely Crimson Fists! There is no other way to go.
> 
> And here's why:
> 
> ...



I went on a similar buying spree, just for the sake of those "old memories" ... :scratchhead: suddenly I ended up with a little more of a full company of rogue trader marines (plastic+metal)! 

Now, I have to paint them ... when I get some break from real-life!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

> I fancy an assault squad or terminator squad but having difficulty identifying age appropriate models


You are probably already using it but the stuff of legends web page is a great resource for identifying old models. As far as the termies are concerned you need to pay attention to shoulder pads and back vents. The pads are less rounded , more oblong, and the vents are considerably deeper than their second edition counterparts. This was adjusted slightly after space hulk but at that point you're already heading into second edition anyway. 

http://solegends.com/citcat1989/cat1989p047-02.htm


----------



## Hellequin (Feb 4, 2015)

millest said:


> still drawn to crimson fists, don't know why, maybe as I have a ton of power fists in there lol. more models are arriving daily but still looking to expand, I fancy an assault squad or terminator squad but having difficulty identifying age appropriate models



As far as the models go, I am not sure you can find Rogue trader Terminators to fill all the modern version slots! If I recall correctly, lighting claws, thunder hammers / storm shields were introduced much later! At the Rogue Trader-era the Terminators were (fluff-wise) used for space-hulk oriented combat, hence they were (as metioned above) roundier, more robust and they had only storm bolters, assault cannons and H. Flamer.

No, if you are after conversion material I have to warn you that the old terminators are a tad smaller in size than the new ones! oh! and did I mention that they are metalic? (Don't know your greenstuffing expertise so I thought you should know!)


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Well after a quiet few days waiting for various packages and parcels the core of the force has finally turned up and now to start showing off some of the units pre-paint.
Today is the turn of the devastator squad, this is mainly made up of a core of metal models and 5 of the plastic RTB01s from the third squad in my first RTB post here. That squad has some in useful as with a few extra trades they have now filled out this unit and put together some donor models for a random squad of five (more on them later in the blog).
Here are the models that are forming the base of my heavy weapons teams.









there are more pics and info about the models and the choices of them on the blog here:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/time-for-some-support-rt-devastators-on.html


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

can't wait to see these with paint on them


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

*A Commanding View - RT Era Command squad arrives *
Following on from yesterdays post the models for my command squad arrived, whilst these are RT era models (i know some are a tad newer but still pre 1995) I will be running them using the latest codex rules hence this unit.
So here are the models picked up for my command Squad, more pics and info are on the blog here:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/a-commanding-view-rt-era-command-squad.html








An interesting little mix of models spanning the whole range of early GW metal marines, there's no real rhyme or reason to the mix but i just like the models.


----------



## Hellequin (Feb 4, 2015)

The "bad" thing about those RT miniatures is that they sometimes have some very robust poses and details are somewhat lacking when compared with the modern miniatures! 
I have to agree with the other members, that said it previously,I can't wait to see them with some paint on!
What color scheme are you going to go with?


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Following on from the command squad posted last week this week I took delivery of several command figures to act as leaders and centres to my force.
again possibly not all RT but all certainly pre-2nd edition from what i can tell








there might only be three of them but they will certainly pack a punch when it comes to finally getting a colour on them!
speaking of which, more pics and details of the picked chapter are on the blog here:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/more-commandments-rt-era-command-figures.html


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice. I love the RT stuff and wish I had been around to play it . One thing caught my eye though on your Blog. You said Crimson Fists are the Oldest chapter? what do you mean by that? Crimson fists are a second founding chapter from the Imperial fists. Or are you talking about them in terms of GW's convoluted timeline (since they liked to change things fluff wise at random it seemed).


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

more meaning they are one of the oldest chapters in the sense of fluff and images from GW as opposed to any founding subsequent to the legions


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

millest said:


> more meaning they are one of the oldest chapters in the sense of fluff and images from GW as opposed to any founding subsequent to the legions


gotcha thats what i figured but wasn't sure


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Latest gatherings for the Rogue Trader or early 40,000 force are here and despite one slight issue, I appear to have lost a thunder hammer and can't find a replacement, the elites are in the house.
The large collection of terminators and a second Dreadnought now give me some flexibility in what I can field and they hopefully add some punch to the force
















so those are my elites choices, I'm still stumped as to what to use or how to do an assault squad but that can wait. there are more pics and info on the models here http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/go-hard-or-go-home-rt-terminators-and.html


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

*Tanks for the Memories - RT era Motor Pool*
First post of the week for the RT project and we start with some of my favourite early GW kits, I remember building these style kits very early on, possibly before I had even finished a squad. I loved the old school rhino but my favourite of the smaller kits had to be the predator. I really do think it is a lovely kit and when I finally get round to my Red Hunters I plan on using the more modern forgeworld version to invoke the spirit of these kits.
After some scouring, natty dealing and a very kind donation from Damien I have ended up with this small motor pool that I would like to expand (old 60mm base whirlwind anyone?), so here they are.








more detailed pics and some information about the models and what i have planned are on the blog here:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/tanks-for-memories-rt-motorpool.html


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

*Wounding with intent - RT Era Assault units*

First RT post of the week and it gets brutal. Over the last week I have wheeled and dealed my way to secure two great Assault units for use in the force. Whilst one of them might not be fully RT it is close enough to do me and will certainly hurt once on the table top.

First up is my new Terminator assault squad, whilst not an RT unit rules wise I felt the need for them in the current edition out weighed that. where possible I have stuck to the RT choices.









My other assault unit is actually two small 5 man units, although I guess it could be one massive 10 man one, I now have enough metal RT jump packs to convert the ten RTB01s in to assault troops over the coming week. The marines are in parts which is nice and makes it good to carry out simple conversions, keeping as much original as I can.










more pics and info as always here:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/wounding-with-intent-rt-era-assault.html


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

*Oh, what utter Bullocks! - RT Era Jet Bikes*
todays arrivals are something I am very pleased with, today I am now the proud owner of a set of bullocks! Bullock jet bikes that is. I have manged to source three of these bad boys in the two patterns they were made and whilst compared to the current FW ones they are tiny they are perfectly in keeping with the RT era.








more pics and info on the blog as always here:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/oh-what-utter-bullocks-rt-era-jet-bikes.html


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wonderful plog, brings back fond memories, looking forward to seeing paint on those terminators!


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

This week has seen the motorpool for my RT era marines increase by a few vehicles, including one of the first conversions any 90s marine player will remember fondly.
The herd has increased and some actual modelling has taken place as you can see. first up a herd of rhinos to pave the way:








next up a whirlwind, some actual work took place to make this so am quite please with the results:








as always though more info etc here:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/so-long-and-tanks-for-all-fist-rt-motor.html


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

those jetbikes are older than me. they are amazing, can't wait to see them properly painted!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Loving the projects. My chaos army is largely of same vintage. 

Those assault marines will need some serious weights in the bases to keep them from toppling over.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

*The Discoveries of Arkhan Land*
So folks time for the final post of the RT purchases and today it is the purchases I am really happy with. Today we explore the discoveries of Arkhan Land! The Land raider and speed though all the editions have been two of my favourite models. 
The FW MKIIB conversion mixing the current plastic with the old epic plastic raider is one of my favourite models of all time, but the new re-imaginings of the MKIs from FW have just blown me away, so when the opportunity arose to acquire one for this army I couldn't resist, and got three!
The Land speeder is also a favourite, right back from when they were just two lawn chairs bolted to an engine to the current trainer looking version I love the models and the idea behind them.
As you can see the motor pool has taken a massive increase this week with the Land family joining the mix and adding some heavy punch to the line up.








Over the next couple of weeks real life is due to be busy but there will be a background hum of progress at Maison Millest as things are stripped, assembled, sprayed and generally sorted out! In the mean time I will be posting up some of the various RT artwork, box art and conversion guides I have acquired in my spare time for inspiration to help anyone out that might need it.
One finally request does anyone know of the best KR multicase foam options for this entire for? looking to have it in one box, though maybe waiting til its completed might work better as I can then see what options are best. Any advice or suggestions would be great though.
As usual more pics and details are on the blog
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/discoveries-of-arkhan-land-rt-era-land.html


----------

